# Life is Hard - a Roleplay Multiplayer Game



## DatSKID (5. September 2017)

*Was ist Life is Hard?*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Life is Hard wird ein open world roleplay mmo mit fokus auf die Spieler und deren interaktionen. Beim Beginn deiner Reise wirst du als normaler Bürger in der Stadt deinen Platz finden. Beim Prozess deines Charakters hast du verschiedene Möglichkeiten verschiedene Rollen zu erreichen. Wie zum Beispiel als Beamter bei der örtlichen Polizei, als Drogendealer, Taxifahrer oder anderes. Du wirst in den verschiedenen Berufszweigen die Möglichkeit haben aufzusteigen. Werde Detektiv oder der Boss einer kriminellen Organisation. Es liegt an dir und das was du aus deinem Charakter machen willst.








*Charakter und Housing*




Erstelle dir deinen eigenen Charakter aus vielen verschiedenen Anpassungsmöglichkeiten wie: Haare, Haarfarbe, Mund, Augenfarbe, Nasenhöhe und vielem mehr deinen einzigartigen Charakter. Baue dein Apartment aus oder kaufe ein größeres. Kaufe dir neue Kleidung, Autos und vieles mehr.
Housing spielt in Life is Hard eine große Rolle, den es ist nicht nur dein Spawnpunkt sondern ebenfalls präsent um deine Kleidung zu wechseln, um auf dein globales Inventar zu zugreifen und um die Garage für deine gekauften Autos zu besuchen. Es wird ebenfalls möglich sein ein Apartment mit einem Freund zu teilen und zu verschönern.
Beim Housing ist es möglich seiner Fantasie freien lauf zu lassen. Dein Haus, Style.
Von der Wand, Deckenfarbe und dem Boden bis hin zu Möbeln ist dein Haus/Wohnung frei gestaltbar.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*Reputation System*


Das Reputation System ist einer der wichtigsten Bestandteile im Spiel. Jede Aktion egal ob legal oder illegal hat auswirkung auf deine Reputation. Danach zeichnet sich ob dein Charakter einen Kriminellen Weg einschlägt oder einen legalen. Durch erreichen diverser Reputation Knotenpunkte schaltest du neue Kleidung und anderes frei.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Missionen*


Missionen werden ebenfalls ein Bestandteil von “Life is Hard” sein. Diese bringen dir Geld und Reputation. Dabei selbstverständlich wieder: Negativ oder Positiv.


Ebenfalls sind manche Missionen in Verbindung der gegnerischen Fraktion zu absolvieren.
Als Beispiel : Du sollst für Person A einen Laden überfallen, die Polizei wird jedoch informiert die auch Spieler darstellen. Es gilt also für dich nicht erwischt zu werden. Die andere Partei muss jedoch verhindern das du davon kommst.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*eine frei begehbare Open World*


"Life is Hard" spielt in dem imaginären Bundesstaat Caulfield.
Wälder, Seen, Flüsse, Dörfer und The City of Caulfield finden in diesem Staat platz.
Es wird alles frei begehbar sein.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Wozu die Kickstarter Kampagne?*


Ein Spiel mit dieser größe zu entwickeln ist nicht nur Zeitaufwendig sondern auch Kosten intensiv. Wir sind ein kleines Studio von 5 Leuten die, dies nicht beruflich sondern Privat machen. Um diverse Ressourcen für die Entwicklung zu haben wird das Geld benötigt.
Die Unterstützung von euch ermutigt uns somit nicht nur sondern hilft uns ungemein.








Vielen Dank für eure Aufmerksamkeit! Wenn Fragen entstehen zögert nicht diese zu stellen!




Mit freundlichen Grüßen


das Omega Studios Team






LINKS :


*Kickstarter*


https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/983003967/life-is-hard-the-roleplay-mmo


*Youtube Teaser*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6qqHsOjCTJY


*Homepage*


OMEGA STUDIOS :: HOME
*
Facebook Seite
*
https://www.facebook.com/Omega-Studios-1320711748027558






  ​​

  ​​


----------

